#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-29
<cortsenc> Bones
<cortsenc> Ahir la vaig liar parda, he cercat una mica però no trobo sol·lució
<cortsenc> Vaig muntar una ISO a /home/usari/Escriptori, i em van desaparèixer els fitxers de l'escriptori i s'hi van posar els de la ISO
<cortsenc> Quan vaig desmuntar, no van tornar a aparèixer els fitxers a l'escriptori, però des del terminal si que hi puc accedir, encara hi són
<cortsenc> he mirat el fstab i el mtab i no he trobat cap línia a borrar
<cortsenc> no se com tornar a posar la referència de l'Escriptori
<epileg> a mi no m'ha passat mai això
<epileg> has provat a obrir el nautilus a veure si es veuen els fitxers de l'escriptori?
<cortsenc> Al nautilus és curiós
<cortsenc> quan estic a la carpeta d'usuari, posa Escriptori 86 fitxers
<cortsenc> però quan entres, et va al escriptori actual
<epileg> i no et mostra res?
<cortsenc> sisi, em mostra el contingut de la ISO
<epileg> doncs desmunta la iso primer
<cortsenc> però no el contingut real de l'escriptori
<cortsenc> ja he desmuntat la ISO, però deu haver-hi una mena d'enllaç que fa que de la carpeta escriptori et vagi a la ISO
<cortsenc> i necessito poder trencar aquest enllaç
<cortsenc> ja que només puc accedir als fitxers de l'escriptori per terminal
<epileg> molt bé, des del nautilus, ves a la carpeta Escriptori, i quan hi siguis, prem F5
<cortsenc> uao
<cortsenc> l'has clavat!
<cortsenc> torno a tenir el meu Escriptori desordenat de sempre
<cortsenc> merci!
<epileg> de res
<cortsenc> Però no entenc que ha fet l'F5, em pensava que simplement refescava la pàgina
<epileg> exacte
<cortsenc> però no hauria de fer res que un reinicia fes, no?
<epileg> suposo que el nautilus no actualitza automàticament fins que hi ha algún moviment dins de la carpeta
<epileg> però de fet no ho sé
<epileg> que és un reinicia?
<cortsenc> reiniciar, be, apagar i tornar a encendre l'ordinador
<epileg> ah, això ja no té massa sentit, a no ser que sigui el que t'he dit abans
<epileg> però ja et dic que no ho sé del cert
<cortsenc> ok, pot ser
<cortsenc> merci igualment
<epileg> de res
<pauet> jj
<Jack_0> hola
<tsdgeos> hola
<epileg> bones tsdgeos
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-30
<hristo> hola
<hristo> algu em pot ajudar amb un error en l'actualització de Kubuntu?
#ubuntu-cat 2010-12-31
<nasser> hola
<nasser> hi ha algu?
<epileg> Felicitats RainCT! http://news.debian.net/2010/12/31/new-debian-developers-december-2010/
<epileg> ara fes-me quedar com un «fistro» i digues-me que no ets tu....
<RainCT> haha
<RainCT> gràcies epileg :)
<epileg> molt bé!!!
<giorgiograppa> bona tarda
<giorgiograppa> i bon cap d'any :-D
<epileg> gràcies! igualment giorgiograppa i tothom del xat
<giorgiograppa> em disposa a celebrar el cap d'any amb un instal·lació d'Ubuntu Maverick una mica especial:
<giorgiograppa> haurà de funcionar en àrab :-D
<giorgiograppa> si algú està interessat en com es combinen tots dos alfabets (i els problemes que creen a les contrasenyes)... l'emissió continua :-P
<giorgiograppa> (ganes d'armar-la, més que res)
<Hulot> salut gent
<Hulot> algú em pot ajudar a resoldre un problema? Ubuntu em dona un error ... -E:Línia 61 malformada en la llista de fonts
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-01
<cossier> Molts d'anys a t@ts!!
<josepgallart> bon any i bon ubuntu !!!
<cossier> sii jejeje
<josepgallart> tenim reunió de ubuntu??
<alexm> l'únic punt de l'ordre del dia és la festa a vilaweb
<alexm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<alexm> tens cap novetat?
<josepgallart> vereu dir de anarlos a veura es la ultima cosa que ser
<alexm> doncs així no tenim gran cosa a parlar, suposo
<josepgallart> els i envio un correu i que els dic??
<josepgallart> o alghu ja a quedat per anari?
<alexm> no recordo si vam parlar de cap dia concret
<alexm> però fins després de festes suposo que no cal pensar-hi
<josepgallart> la seva resposta:Hola Josep!
<josepgallart> El dia 26, així en previsió, no hi ha cap problema  per fer la Install Party a VilaWeb. L'espai, ja el coneixes. Em pots dir  més o menys què necessiteu i quin horari seria?
<josepgallart> Salut!
<josepgallart> 26 de febrer
<alexm> sí, això del 26 ja ho vam deixar clar
<alexm> el que ens falta saber és el dia per la visita prèvia
<josepgallart> si algu dels que esteu a barna voleu concretar directament per veureus:url@vilaweb.cat
<josepgallart> es en Marti Crespo
<alexm> en tot cas n'haurem de parlar a la llista de l'equip
<josepgallart> com vulgeu, dons fins ara a la llista no em anat mes enlla
<josepgallart> man demanat la colaboracio com a membre de la comunitat en aquestes jornades:PROGRAMA DE LES JORNADES
<josepgallart> Dissabte 29 de Gener
<josepgallart> 16.00h Ubuntu Install Party
<josepgallart> Vine i allibera el teu PC de virus, d'imperis Microsofts i control, d’una forma gratuïta, lliure i
<josepgallart> totalment legal.
<josepgallart> A càrrec de l'Àrea de tecnologia de l'Institut La Vall del Tenes i l'Equip UBUNTU.CAT.
<josepgallart> Exposició “Pantalles ús o abús?” i projeccions irònico-reflexives sobre la temàtica.
<josepgallart> A càrrec del Programa de Prevenció de drogues de la Vall del Tenes
<josepgallart> 18.00h Presentació de les jornades i reflexió "ALUMNES AMB ORDINADOR A
<josepgallart> L'ESCOLA, UN REPTE PER FAMÍLIES I MESTRES"
<josepgallart> a càrrec de l'Àrea de tecnologia de l’Institut La Vall del Tenes
<josepgallart> 18.30h Xerrada “PANTALLES, GAME OVER?”
<josepgallart> a càrrec de Carles Sedó, treballador social, pedagog i membre de l’ associació EDPAC.
<josepgallart> Diumenge 30 de gener
<josepgallart> no ting mes informacio
<alexm> podries enviar un correu a la llista amb la informació?
<josepgallart> si
<josepgallart> fet
<alexm> ho dic per tenir-ne informat l'equip i també poder-ho anunciar, si s'escau
<josepgallart> si ja esta enviat
<wagafo> Bon  any a tothom!
<josepgallart> bon any wagafo
<alexm> hola wagafo
<alexm> benvingut a la primera no-reunió de l'any ;)
<wagafo> Hola, comencem bé, m'agraden els no-events
<wagafo> vull dir : els no-esdeveniments
<josepgallart> no ser si queda alguna cosa per jo no ting mes informacio
<josepgallart> potser podem tancar la no-reunió
<josepgallart> :P
<alexm> per mi d'acord
<josepgallart> dons bones festes !!!!
<alexm> au doncs, bones festes
<wagafo> Això, a pair els torrons
<alexm> jo vaig a sopar
<alexm> siau!
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-02
<pauet> bon any
<pauet> eis, tinc un problema de difícil solució
<epileg> gràcies pauet! igualment!
<pauet> a veure si algú em pot donar un cop de mà
<pauet> a veure si algú em pot donar un cop de mà
#ubuntu-cat 2011-12-26
<lada> Hola! Bon Nadal!
<lada> Algú de vosaltres podria ajudar-me amb un problema que tinc amb la pantalla, que Ubuntu no me la reconeix i no hi puc posar la resolució adeqüada?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-01-01
<josepgallart> bona nit i bon any
<rafael_carreras> bon any, josepgallart
<josepgallart> bon any presi
<josepgallart> ;-)
<giorgiograppa> bona nit i bon any... o era a l'inrevés?
<rafael_carreras> bon any, giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa> hola, rafael_carreras
<wagafo> bones tothom
<giorgiograppa> bones, wagafo
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> ####################################
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, bon vespre :-)
<rafael_carreras> avui tenim només un punt a l'ordre del dia
<alexm> bon de tot per a tothom
<rafael_carreras> Precandidatures a la festa pangolina del maig
<tsdgeos> boon any
<rafael_carreras> Tenim ofertes de les Borges Blanques, el centre cultural de la Mina (BCN), l'institut Copèrnic de Terrassa  i la UPC de Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> el dia 15 hem de rebre les documentacions dels lloc interessats
<rafael_carreras>  i el 16 decidirem a la reunió on la fem
<rafael_carreras> amb els de la UPC de Terrassa he quedat que ens veuríem algun dia de gener
<rafael_carreras> perquè no tenen massa clar el que hi volem fer, em sembla
<alexm> caram caram, la cosa està molt sol·licitada, eh?
<rafael_carreras> ja us avisaré per si es pot apuntar algú més a l'entrevista
<rafael_carreras> alexm: sí, sembla mentida, eh?
<giorgiograppa> per curiositat, el centre cultural de la mina és aquest? http://www.ccgitanolamina.es/
<giorgiograppa> és el primer que m'ha donat el google
<rafael_carreras> bé, jo ja he deixat anar el rotllo. alguna pregunta o comentari?
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: ara ho miro, em sembla que no
<carlesoriol> Hola xatos
<giorgiograppa> no sembla ni que sigui a barna
<giorgiograppa> hola, carlesoriol
<giorgiograppa> ah, dons, mira, sí que és a barna...
<alexm> hola carlesoriol
<carlesoriol> quina reunió més animada
<alexm> rafael_carreras: qui és el teu contacte de la upc a manresa?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: no, upc a terrassa
<alexm> perdó, volia dir a terrassa
<rafael_carreras> un moment, que ja us haig de respondre a dos :)
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit i bon any a tothom
<carlesoriol> bones
<giorgiograppa> bon any, SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> ah, i m'he equivocat, en comptes de les Borges Blanques era Sant Fruitós de Bages
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: els de laMina són aquests: http://desdelamina.net/drupal/
<giorgiograppa> ok
<rafael_carreras> alexm: el contacte és l'Albert Masip-Alvarez
<alexm> crec que no el conec
<rafael_carreras> millor, gent nova :)
<alexm> algú vol explicar un acudit per animar la reunió?
<giorgiograppa> com que esteu tan xarradors, us comento una altra cosa:
<giorgiograppa> els amics que tinc per Meliana (al costat de València) que havien intentat moure una mini-install party i que l'ajuntament els va deixar penjats, estan animats a tornar-ho a intentar;
<giorgiograppa> ara, miraran d'aconseguir que ens deixin un institut un dissabte de matí amb la idea de fer una xerrada introductòria al PL i a Ubuntu. total, una cosa molt més modesta encara.
<giorgiograppa> com que seria una cosa tan reduïda, crec que no caldria moure tota la parafernàlia habitual,
<giorgiograppa> si el Cubells s'hi anima (i ja havia dit que sí per a l'anterior intent)
<SiscoGarcia> parafernàlia? quan? on?
<giorgiograppa> crec que entre ell i jo ho teníem apanyat
<rafael_carreras> em sembla molt assenyat
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: va ser un intent de mini-festa que no va prosperar, per a abans de Nadal
<SiscoGarcia> ja ho recordo.
<giorgiograppa> en principi, miraran d'aconseguir un institut per al mes de febrer, un dissabte,
<giorgiograppa> i els interessats són gent del moviment 15M
<giorgiograppa> de Meliana i dels pobles dels voltants,
<giorgiograppa> com a molt, calcule unes 15 persones, màxim 20
<giorgiograppa> de públic, vull dir4
<giorgiograppa> però d'aquí podria sortir alguna cosa més grossa per a més endavant
<SiscoGarcia> al mes de febrer ho tinc complicat :(
<giorgiograppa> SiscoGarcia: no patisques, home
<wagafo> El Cubells deia que podia aconseguir lloc per fer allò de Meliana
<SiscoGarcia> no pensava començar l'any patint :P
<giorgiograppa> wagafo: tens raó; els ho comentaré, per si de cas
<AndIrc__> nanit i bon any
<giorgiograppa> bon any, AndIrc__
<giorgiograppa> papapep: ostres, tu, un aparegut!
<wagafo> M'havies despistat amb alló d'Andirc__
<SiscoGarcia> bon any AndIrc ;)
<papapep> tic al mobil,  o sigui que puc desaparèixer sense previ avís
<SiscoGarcia> estàs connectat des del mòbil
<wagafo> Andirc__ = Android  IRC?
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, sí però no sé quina app, n'hi ha unes quantes
<AndIrc___> es de paganini
<AndIrc___> però és la millor de llarg
<SiscoGarcia> jo en tinc una de gratuïta
<giorgiograppa> com es nota on hi ha diners...
<SiscoGarcia> però no l'he feta anar... encara
<wagafo> Jo he demanat un mòbil nou a tots els sants i reis, i res de res, no m'han portat res (bé. per als reis encara hi estic a temps)
<AndIrc___> cof, cof...
<rafael_carreras> bé nois, si no hi ha res més, tanquem la paradeta
<giorgiograppa> com es nota que estem ressacosos
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, com hem quedat?
<AndIrc___> ja?  xD
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: com amics, de moment :)
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia, hem quedat com amics...
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<AndIrc___> esteu acabats...
<AndIrc___> xD
<giorgiograppa> AndIrc___: és la decadència de l'imperi romà...
<wagafo> Ostres rafael_carreres, transmissió de pensament...
<rafael_carreras> vinga va, bona nit
<wagafo> La marxa està a mint-cat
<rafael_carreras> ####################################
<SiscoGarcia> papapep, sembla que tens desdoblament de personalitat :P
<papapep> seh
<SiscoGarcia> nanit rafael_carreras
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, nois!
<wagafo> Bona nit i que sigui lleu el 2012
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<SiscoGarcia> ara que ja hem plegat pots dir-me quina app tens?
<papapep> vaja,  apa,  que us recupereu,  dinossaures xD
<papapep> nanit a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom
#ubuntu-cat 2012-12-25
<alpc360> hola !
<totimkopf> :)
<totimkopf> bon nadal
<totimkopf> alpc360: bon nadal!
<alpc360> igualment !
<alpc360> que ha portat el pare noel !!
<fmonroy> hola
<AlbertJB> hola
<fmonroy> de terrassaois vosotross
<AlbertJB> ?
<fmonroy> alguien de terrassa
<AlbertJB> pas moi
<AlbertJB> puedes probar en irc-hispano en #ubuntu
<fmonroy> y se coordinan para realizar eventos del software libre por acà
<fmonroy> gracias, a deu
#ubuntu-cat 2013-12-23
<bob23> bones
<bob23> la versio de ubuntu 13.10 es una versio estable i sense problemes?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-25
<lcano22> hola
<lcano22> algú em podria ajudar? m'han regalat un toshiba satellite i estic intentant instal·lar l'ubuntu però un cop em diu que està instal·lat reinicio la màquina i em diu que no hi ha cap sistema operatiu. el torno a instal·lar i me'l fa esborrar (això vol dir que sí que hi és) i sant tornem-hi
<lcano22> algú sap com solucionar-ho?
<lcano22> gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2014-12-26
<Lcano22> Bon dia. Estic intentant instal.lar ubuntu en un toshiba satellite i un cop
<Lcano22> Instal.lat no reinicia el
<Lcano22> Sistema
<Lcano22> He fet servir el boot repair i res de res
<Lcano22> Algú emmpot ajudar?
<Lcano22> Bon dia, continuu aquí, perdoneu
#ubuntu-cat 2015-12-21
<metallic> hola, tinc un petit dubte sobre el programa «tar». Hi ha algú per aquí? :)
<metallic> tinc un paquet tar que conté diversos arxius i un directori. Vull afegir un arxiu al paquet tar de tal manera que s'afegeixi sota el directori del paquet. Cercant el manual no he vist aquesta possibilitat... Sabeu si és possible?
<metallic> Hi ha l'opció --append o -r però no afegeix l'arxiu al paquet i ja
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-24
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Bon nadal a tots. Sou els millors!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Igualment, bones festes!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Compte amb els excessos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Igualment!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bones Saturnàlies a tots! I exediu-vos sense por, que ja començarem l'Operació Biquini el 7 de gener.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> bones festes!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bones, bonico!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> :*
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> salut i força!!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-26
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> wagafo, com estàs de clavat amb el Replicant? Estic intentat instal·lar-la en un vell Samsung Tab 2 7.0 (està suportat), però hi ha un pas on, o jo no entenc què he de fer (cosa molt possible amb el meu paupèrrim anglès) o el Samsung no es deixa llegir   des del PC i per això no puc fer-hi el que em diu. La guia que estic seguint és a
<ubuntaires_teleg> questa (i tota la preparació, paquets que calia descarregar, programes que calia instal·lar) ho he fet abans: https://redmine.replicant.us/projects/replicant/wiki/GalaxyTab2Px1xxInstallation
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-27
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Solucionat! Efectivament, era un error meu, un error de comprensió.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Millor, perquè no he tocat Replicant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, doncs, mira, penjaré alguna coseta al blog parlant-ne i, així, anirem documentant-ho. A la 1.20 de la matinada em vaig adonar de l'error i a les 2 vaig acabar-ne la instal·lació: m'hi havia posat a les sis de la tarda, quin mal de cap!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estàs a les caigudes, Vicent! No en perdones una! 👏👏👏👏👏
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> És que replicants solament hi ha a blade runner...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> 😄
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Ah, doncs, mira, penjaré alguna coseta al blog parlant-ne i, així, anirem docume …], Ja diràs, a veure si puc trastejar jo també
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @cubells [És que replicants solament hi ha a blade runner...], XDDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Avisaré per ací també, Sisco. Avui em dedicaré a veure com va, que ofereix, quines coses trobe a mancar, etc. M'agradaria fer-ne una descripció completeta.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-12-27
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Sabíeu això:
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Fwd from GNU Propaganda: The best Telegram client for one of the best environments, GNU Emacs! … `telega.el` is supported on GNU Emacs by installing from a variety of platforms, including MELPA and GNU Guix! … `telega.el` is among the most feature-complete alternatives to the official Telegram client, and even supports its own
<ubuntaires_teleg>  unique features such as expressive `ibuffer`-like chat filtering, custom ordering for chats, labeled chats, client-side message filtering, and message `diff`ing.  … Give us a star on Github, and install it today! … https://github.com/zevlg/telega.el
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [The best Telegram client for one of the best environments, GNU Emacs! … telega.el …], Això ho he de tastar! 🤩🤩🤩🤩
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho sabia!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Fantàstic, jo feia servir l'emacs ja a la dècada de 1980.
<sisco[m]> Jo he de confessar que no l'he fet servir mai. No sé per on agafar-lo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo [Fantàstic, jo feia servir l'emacs ja a la dècada de 1980.], Walter, en els 80 encara no existien els ordinadors 😜
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Walter, en els 80 encara no existien els ordinadors 😜], Els PCs no però d'ordinadors ja n'hi havia
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @SiscoGarcia [Els PCs no però d'ordinadors ja n'hi havia], Impossible: en els 80 encara no s'havien inventat ni els nombres romans, comptàvem amb els dits i gràcies ✋✋✋✋✌
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDD
